# hilfe bei programm



## javajava (15. Apr 2007)

moin, hat hierfür zufällig einer ne lösung oder einen brauchbaren ansatz??
bin da doch etwas überfordert mit!!

Also:

Vokabeltrainer Deutsch - Englisch

Anforderungen:
- Mindestens 50 Vokabelpaare (Deutsch – Englisch) werden aus einer Datei eingelesen.
- Es kann gewählt werden, welche Sprache trainiert werden soll.
- Vokabeln werden zufällig ausgewählt.
- Statistik :
o Je Programmlauf (jeweils richtige bzw. falsche Lösungen)
o Insgesamt (Highscore, wie viele Variablen insgesamt richtig. bzw. falsch übersetzt wurden)
- Eine Variable, die dreimal hintereinander richtig übersetzt wurde, wird in der aktuellen Sitzung nicht mehr geprüft.

Programmieranforderungen:
- Absturzsicherheit.
- Das Programm funktioniert.
- Negativer Benutzer!!!
- Ausführliche Kommentierung.
- „Sprechende“ Variablen- und Methodennamen.
- Keine Methode ist länger als 80 Zeilen (ohne Kommentarkopf, Kommentare oberhalb des Kopfes)


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2007)

Deine Hausaufgaben wird dir hier niemand machen.
Verschoben nach Aufgaben und Gesuche.


----------



## masta // thomas (15. Apr 2007)

Aber was soll denn "Negativer Benutzer" sein?


----------



## EOB (18. Apr 2007)

also schwer ist das nicht...man müsste natürlich solche dinge wie negative benutzer klären ;-). würdest du was dafür bezahlen?

grüße


----------



## javajava (22. Apr 2007)

kommt auf den preis an aber eigentlich schon!!


----------



## Roar (22. Apr 2007)

denn meld dich mah bei mir per icq :lol:


----------



## AlArenal (22. Apr 2007)

Ist doch schade wenn man sieht, dass die die das Geld haben es sich im wahrsten Sinne leisten können dumm zu bleiben.


----------



## EOB (23. Apr 2007)

oder schick mir ne PN mit preisvorstellung


----------

